# The Ashes returning Home



## Tony Ward (22 Nov 2006)

Hi

As you may know, tonight means there is only one sleep left before the Ashes series commences in Brisbane. the weather is predicted to be reasonable mild - 25~30 c, fine, a green wicket (owing to recent rain) and of course an Australian win.

It is good to see so many of English supporters coming to God's Country, downUnder!


----------



## Jorden (22 Nov 2006)

Sigh, another poor Aussie fantasy, it must be all that sun causing them 8) 

Dennis


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Nov 2006)

Tony Ward":31ty8ljz said:


> and of course an Australian win.



They probably said that last time :lol: :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (22 Nov 2006)

Paul Chapman":3h9qi146 said:


> Tony Ward":3h9qi146 said:
> 
> 
> > and of course an Australian win.
> ...


S'okay, we let them have the first one last time, that's probably what he means... :wink: 

Welcome to the forum, Tony. Can't work out if you're insanely brave or just suicidal. :wink: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Colin C (22 Nov 2006)

Alf":vadfutui said:


> Paul Chapman":vadfutui said:
> 
> 
> > Tony Ward":vadfutui said:
> ...



Me thinks suicidal :shock: :wink:


----------



## Guy (22 Nov 2006)

As a pom that doesnt fit in here i just hope England take the ASHES home with them. Fed up hering how Aussies are the best sportsmen in the world. Seeing it cost the taxpayers a fortune in there training.


----------



## Losos (22 Nov 2006)

Guy,
As a Pom who spent a few years in Oz a long tome ago I have to agree that when an Australian gets on the playing field he / she usually is the best in world. I never could fathom how an Aussie could be the most likeable, laid back, friendly, funny, caring bloke off the field, but once he crosses that white line he turns into a demented ogre   

All the above doesn't mean they are getting the Ashes back 'tho :wink:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (23 Nov 2006)

Australia 1st Innings - 337 for 3 (84.4 overs)

That's not very good for England, is it?

Cheers
Neil (who obviously doesn't follow cricket)


----------



## dedee (23 Nov 2006)

Neil,
it's a marathon not a sprint. Tis a game of 5 halves anything can happen.

Andy, trying to look on the bright side.


----------



## Jorden (23 Nov 2006)

> Australia 1st Innings - 337 for 3 (84.4 overs)



Sigh it looks like the Aussies have got us beat, I guess they should kick back now, have some celebratory beers and relax, after all England can't possibly win can they 

Dennis


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Nov 2006)

Don't panic, Mr Mannering :lol: :lol: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## mr (23 Nov 2006)

MOstly down to Mr Ponting, tis far from over.
Mike


----------



## Tony Ward (24 Nov 2006)

At the resumption of play, Day 2 after lunch - 4 for 428 Can that be right?


----------



## Tony Ward (24 Nov 2006)

Day 2- Tea - 8 for 528. 

Ponting 196.

Commentary - the best session for England, despite a few wides!


----------



## dedee (24 Nov 2006)

OK so the 1st coupla days did not go our way. Watch out tomorrow the wheelie bin is due a big score!

Andy, clutching at straws in cloud cuckoo land.


----------



## Tony Ward (24 Nov 2006)

looking forward to a good and spirited contest, 3 down and a few more to go!


----------



## Taffy Turner (24 Nov 2006)

Bye bye Ashes.....

It was fun while it lasted.  

Taffy


----------



## Tony Ward (25 Nov 2006)

Just prior to Tea, 3rd day - Australia batting again, with a lead of more than 470 runs! Shane Warne failed to take any wickets


----------



## Tony Ward (2 Dec 2006)

Congratulations to England on their 1st Innings success.

I think this one is headed for a draw, that is my gut feel!


----------



## Tony Ward (5 Dec 2006)

The Ashes are now half way home!


----------



## Vormulac (5 Dec 2006)

That's very optimistic Tony, given the current performance of the England team the Ashes might end up in Australia instead! :wink: 

V.


----------



## dedee (5 Dec 2006)

OK everyone, after me now.

1, 2, 3, 4,

We're gonna win 3-2

Andy


----------



## Alf (5 Dec 2006)

It's no use - it just sticks in my throat...


----------



## llangatwgnedd (5 Dec 2006)

I'm glad you people have reminded me to put the *wheelie bin* out for the *ash* man in the morning :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:

seriously, those Bush Tuckers love their sport and tinnies :-s


----------



## Tony Ward (13 Dec 2006)

Hi

Just one sleep before the decider!

Then the jokes can begin!

Heres to a good match, if it is half as good as Adelaide - wow!


----------



## dedee (14 Dec 2006)

I know there is still a long way to go but this mornings cricket - so far - has put a smille on my face with a michelle for Monty. What chance he scores a fifty as well?

I do hope England can make a show of it.

Andy


----------



## Taffy Turner (14 Dec 2006)

dedee":1ic52io1 said:


> What chance he scores a fifty as well?
> Andy



That is going a little TOO far old boy!!!!  

Well done Monty though - made Fletcher / Flintoff (depends which version you believe of who's decision not to play him before) look a bit silly!

Nice to see Harmison coming back into some form.

Lets' just hope the batsmen come to the party as well now!

Gary


----------



## Tony Ward (18 Dec 2006)

Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!


we won, what more can I say!

Tony Ward
Blue Mountains, 

Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!
Australia!


----------



## Alf (18 Dec 2006)

I would feel depressed - until I wonder how Australia would have done if they'd had _their_ captain and their most threatening fast bowler last year both injured, one of their opening batsmen ill, their key all-rounder recoving from injury and so forth... Hardly a victory in the face of overwhelming odds.

And before anyone says "whinging poms", can I ask who whinged that England only won 'cos McGrath was injured? :wink:


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Dec 2006)

And it would get boring if we won every time 8-[ 8-[ :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## dedee (18 Dec 2006)

Yep. it's the taking part that matters - choke.

As an avid armchair follower of many our once great team sports I can't help but think that the lessons of of the Rugby World Cup victory have not been learnt. Can't quite remember the whole quote but the reference to improving 100 things by 1% springs to mind. I can't see that England improved in any area since their Ashes win last year..

The utter dedication and attention to detail of Woodward's team must teach the managers/coaches of our football and cricket team something.

I remember reading that the German football team in 2002, I think, went to great lengths to ensure that their practice pitch was exactly the same size and made of the same grass as that used in the final. It is that level of preparation and belief (almost arrogance) that helps to install a confident and winning mentality.

The ECB could not even find a way to transport Merlyn (the bowling machine that enabled our batsman to practice Warne like deliveries between tests in 2005) to and around Australia. Apparently it is too heavy & would be too expensive to transport. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket ... 050516.stm says it all really. 

Andy



Andy


----------



## Losos (18 Dec 2006)

Flippin heck Andy, that machine doesn't look all that big. I assume that the man is putting balls in the top. Transporting it to Perth or Brisbane may be tricky but I would have thought that Adelaide, Melbourne, & Sydney could be done by road and there must be someone with a horse box in Aussie who would do it for a small fee.

Oh well, I think I'll just go back and edit my earlier post from "That *doesn't* mean the Aussies are going to get the Ashes back" to "That *does* mean the Aussies are going to get the Ashes back" :lol: :lol: 

That'll show you all how good I am at forecasting test match results :wink:


----------



## Taffy Turner (20 Dec 2006)

dedee":38hccwp6 said:


> Apparently it is too heavy & would be too expensive to transport.



That never stopped them taking Mike Gatting on tour though...........

Taffy


----------



## Tony Ward (28 Dec 2006)

Ah, two bonus (2) days off ~ time to spend time with the family, go to the beach, play golf, go fishin, do some woodwork perhaps????

What would you, my English friends, be doing?

Now onto the 5th - Sydney with predictions of rain, if it does rain it will be most welcome!

Now to getting on with making bandsawn boxes!


----------



## Tony Ward (5 Jan 2007)

And now onto the One Day Series.

One of the questions that will be answered in time is "Will the "b" army be there?"

Well done to the England side of forming a honour guard to Justin Langer as he walked to the pitch for the last time!


----------



## dedee (5 Jan 2007)

Close in the end wasn't it?

Can't quite imagine how many England players will have regained fitness just in time to get injured before the start of the 2009 series.

If only England could string two good days together. If only the tail could bat. If only the bowlers could bowl and if only the 'keeper could catch and bat they might just have a chance.

Andy


----------



## woodbloke (5 Jan 2007)

....if only they could play cricket  - Rob


----------



## Alf (5 Jan 2007)

I just don't want to talk about. I shall live in the pepetual bliss of the Greatest Ashes DVD and pretend we don't play cricket any more. :lol:


----------



## mr (5 Jan 2007)

Alf":2iqb4z98 said:


> and pretend we don't play cricket any more. :lol:



it appears we don't


----------



## Noel (5 Jan 2007)

Without wishing to stir the pot but may I please ask why England are so rubbish at most things these days? I'm obviously talking about cricket, rugby and football. Is it the governing bodies (ie they haven't got a clue and get paid too much)? Lack of developement at grass roots level? Or what? I'm assuming there is a reason...


----------



## dedee (5 Jan 2007)

I think the reasons are many and varied. Joking aside for awhile I do not think our cricketers are particularly bad. The Aussies were just so much better. England are 2nd in the ICC test rankings. A lot of the problems must be in the mind which to me is one of the responsibilities of the coach to sort out.

Generally I do get the impression that our team sportsmen are under prepared. For example take the often heard statement from England football managers that practising penalties is a waste of time because the atmosphere and pressure cannot be replicated and compare that with the idea of Humphrey Walters (the motivation guy behind the 2003 RFU World cup team) "When you take a penalty in training do it 20 times and if you miss one, start at the beginning until you've scored 20 consecutively". 
If you can get the brain and the muscles to do things automatically it matters not a jot what the external pressures are - ask the Army.

I also believe that tabloid journalism in all mediums fuels an unrealistic expectatiion and when the team fails the fall so much further and are then ridiculed. 

One could argue that the Aussies lost the Ashes in 2005 'cos their best bowler, McGrath, was injured for the two tests they lost. England's best bowler, Simon Jones, was injured for the whole of this current series.

For sure the sportsmen are also overpayed and pampered - a situation that is unlikely to be reversed.

Andyt


----------



## Taffy Turner (5 Jan 2007)

Personally I don't think that having all but eliminated competitive team sports in schools can have done much good for our cause either.

In my experience, kids want to take part in competitive sports - that is why we have 120 kids in the youth set-up at our cricket club, with others on the waiting list to join, as we simply cannot accommodate any more!

Gary
PS - This is not intended to be a political comment, so please do not construe it as one.


----------



## Mirboo (5 Jan 2007)

I'm just glad I got to see a 5-0 scoreline in my lifetime.  The last time was back in 1920/21 and I certainly wasn't around then. For all we know it might be another 86 years before we see another one and I certainly don't expect to be around then either.


----------

